# new user with a max 25 hst mahindra



## mypaldot99 (Jan 30, 2017)

this is my first post and I hope I'm in the right place - bought a new Mahindra 25hst with front loader / belly mower / brush hog - do I have to take the belly mower of to use the brush hog? I was under the impression that I could have both on and use either or but they don't work independently am I doing something wrong or do I have to remove one to use the other? that you for your help I am so new at this - Dottie


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dottie,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

It's best to check with your Mahindra dealer, to determine if the rear and mid mount PTO's have separate controls. If not, you can disconnect the PTO shaft to the unit you are not using. Tie it off so you don't lose part of the drive shaft.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you checked out youtube? Might have something there for you.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF  post some pics when you can..we all like pics.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that some of us non-Mahindra owners may need a few pictures of your set up. I'm thinking that you do not have bot attachments installed on your tractor at this point. (the brush hog and the belly mower) 
Do you not need the three point hitch to install each unit?


----------

